# Topics > General topics and testing > Testing >  Testing here

## Airicist

Clortex: Real Machine Intelligence based on Neuroscience - Fergal Byrne
July 17, 2014




> Slides can be found here: fergalbyrne.github.io/fergbyrne-euroclojure2014.pdf
> 
> (Audio gets better after the first minute and 20 seconds).
> 
> The goal of the talk is to introduce Jeff Hawkins' theories as a basis for intelligent computing; to describe how Clortex can be used for both research and development of new applications of Machine Intelligence, and finally to describe some of the key design decisions made in developing a large cortical information processor in Clojure. The attendee will learn about a new vision for understanding how the brain works; a system for developing genuinely intelligent software and hardware based on neuroscience, and how to use the Clojure ecosystem to address large-scale design and development issues.
> 
> The presentation will begin with a 3-minute demo of Clortex in action. The demo consists of:
> A visual example of Clortex processing and intelligently responding to a real-world problem.
> A simultaneous set of visualisations showing the inner workings of the neural regions inside Clortex.
> ...

----------

